# Internet gun stores



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I've google'd a few but I'm sure there's several I don't know about.


What are your favorite online gun stores to deal with and have the best prices?


Thanks


----------



## Wayno945 (May 1, 2017)

Whittakers, KY Gun CO, CDNN, SportsmanOutdoorSuperstore


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Wayno945 said:


> Whittakers, KY Gun CO, CDNN, SportsmanOutdoorSuperstore


+1


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

I've had good experiences with Gallery of Guns.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Do they all have to charge Utah sales tax now?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Gunbroker.com is by far the best, in my opinion. Free shipping and no sales tax is pretty common.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not against "Internet gun stores" but, I like to lay my eyes and hands on the gun I'm interested in before I start peeling frog skins out of my wallet.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> I'm not against "Internet gun stores" but, I like to lay my eyes and hands on the gun I'm interested in before I start peeling frog skins out of my wallet.


I hear ya, I've already checked out the one I want during one of my lunch breaks and I liked it. It's just they are selling 15-20 percent higher here locally.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> I'm not against "Internet gun stores" but, I like to lay my eyes and hands on the gun I'm interested in before I start peeling frog skins out of my wallet.


I'm the same way, however I have also found that if you know what you want and have a local store that carries that product that you can check it out locally. Then if that store doesn't want to price match or lower their price you can go onto the net and see what you can find at a price that you can afford or is cheaper.

If the price that you find is only a few dollars cheaper or if you have to pay shipping and wait a considerable time you may still want to go with the local shop.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I've found items on Amazon and Shiels has honored that pricing. See if they will do the same with Firearms.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've used Buds with good success. Got some hard to find left handed rifles other local stores had trouble getting, with a huge discount too. My only complaint with Buds is sometimes things aren't in stock at time of purchase and you only get emailed about the delay after you pay.


Also used Gunbroker and GunsAmerica for several misc rifles.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Waspocrew alerted me to a great deal on lockednloaded.com on a Tikka. I have several from Davidsons/gallery of guns, but they are typically much higher on prices, but you do get a lifetime warranty, so that is certainly worth something...


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

here's an example of how i search. i take shipping, transfer fees and tax into account before i make any decisions. 
https://gun.deals/search/apachesolr_search/jrtxe382


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Huge29 said:


> Waspocrew alerted me to a great deal on lockednloaded.com on a Tikka. I have several from Davidsons/gallery of guns, but they are typically much higher on prices, but you do get a lifetime warranty, so that is certainly worth something...


Totally forgot about that shop - they still have that 6.5 Creed deal... I'm tempted to buy it just for the action! Been wanting to throw a 22 Creed together.

As for internet gun sales, depends on what you're looking for. Gunbroker is ok, but you have to look at the fine print - some prices are a *cash* discount price (typically 3% less than credit/debit), some charge you credit card fees, some charge shipping. Then you need to figure a transfer fee.

When I lived in VA, the cheapest transfer fee was $35 at my local cabelas. Other FFLs wanted $50 or more (which was ridiculous).

So do your homework and you'll probably end up saving a few bucks here or there.

As for online shops, I like grabagun, eurooptic, whitaker, and georgiagunstore.com


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

+1 on grabagun. I just bought a rifle from them. $10 shipping and $25 transfer from the gun store in town. They had a great price on the gun I wanted. Shipping was fast too.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Gabagun has the best price on the rifle I'm looking to get. Many of the online stores don't even offer it.


----------

